# S&w Mp 40 Or Mp9



## DOND (Feb 16, 2007)

Which Would Be A Better Ccw Gun Sw Mp40 Or Mp9 My Wife Want To Be Able To Shoot It To She A Small Women


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Either one for you and a 9mm for the wife. The 9mm has less recoil and most women take right to them. Get two MP-9s. one for you and one for her. I would take her around the gun shops and let her feel the grip on different 9mm though as she might fine one that fits her better. Good luck.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I bought the 9mm when it first came out and it is a great shooting gun. Very accurate, lightweight, Very low recoil, and my fastest follow up shots come with this gun. I only have about 2500 rounds or so through mine, all without a single failure of any kind. It is a little large for me to CCW but that is just personal preference, but for CCW I would check out the M&P compact.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If U expect your wife to shoot it, skip the 40 cal...


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*You can't go wrong!!!!*

Probably the 9mm would be best for your wife but my 40 caliber is quite easy to handle and very accurate. I assume your choice of calibers is for a mutiple use pistol as a home defense weapon, a carry or car weapon and a fun range gun. The 9mm compact is best for a carry weapon. The full sized 9mm is a fun range gun, easy to shoot with less felt recoil and economical. Probably the best all round weapon would be the 9mm in either full sized or compact.

Whatever you choose you are on the right track by choosing a S & W M & P!!! :smt023


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I would go with the 9.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Get the 9mm.


----------



## M&P40 (Jan 3, 2007)

i have a M&P .40 and love it, however i would recommend the 9mm for women. the 40 has pretty good muzzle flip which doesn't bother me but a woman may not like it.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

M&P40 said:


> i would recommend the 9mm for women


You callin me a woman? :smt076


----------

